# CaliFur



## NXwolf (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone ever been to CaliFur before?  I have a good online friend that lives and hour away from CaliFur's location (both of us are furs) and I'm considering going thier during CaliFur next year so i can meet him, but neither of us have been to CaliFur before and I'm wondering what they are like?  I'm not too impressed with thier website, so I'm a bit ify as to if they are any good, so that's why I'm asking.

Thanks,
NXwolf


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jul 11, 2010)

Dude. I went for the first time this year. It was THE BEST experience (besides paintball and sex) in my life man!
its a definite go!


----------

